# Loud beep when opening drivers door w/ engine on?



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2019)

I’ve tried searching for it but couldn’t find any topics related to this issue.

Every time the engine is running and I have the car on Park, even if the hand break is on, as soon as I open the driver’s door. Loud beep goes off, and the warning “engine still on” displays. I can’t find a place to control / lower the volume / kill it once and for all, and that beep always wakes up the baby whenever I’m making a quick stop for coffee or anything, and want to leave my wife and kid in the car with AC on.

Is there a way to shut that down or at least lower the volume? I know all other beeps and warnings can be controlled but didn’t find anything for this one.

Thanks guys


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

The vehicle makers are responding to the danger of folks getting out of their keyless vehicles without shutting it off. People have died from this. You should be pleased that they are protecting you and your family from carbon monoxide.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> I’ve tried searching for it but couldn’t find any topics related to this issue.
> 
> Every time the engine is running and I have the car on Park, even if the hand break is on, as soon as I open the driver’s door. Loud beep goes off, and the warning “engine still on” displays. I can’t find a place to control / lower the volume / kill it once and for all, and that beep always wakes up the baby whenever I’m making a quick stop for coffee or anything, and want to leave my wife and kid in the car with AC on.
> 
> ...


That beep is what at times reminds me to shut it off. Yes it is a bit louder than usual but it there to remind and make sure one hears it even in a noisy environment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Hfqkhal said:


> That beep is what at times reminds me to shut it off. Yes it is a bit louder than usual but it there to remind and make sure one hears it even in a noisy environment.....


:thumbup::thumbup: But, the whiners have to whine.


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

Do you have keyless entry and push button start? I have read that there have been deaths due to people parking in their attached garage, closing the garage door, getting out of their cars and forgetting to turn off the engine. They ended up dead from carbon monoxide poisoning.

Perhaps this is their way of reducing the potential hazard?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

VW/Porsche Fahrer said:


> Do you have keyless entry and push button start? I have read that there have been deaths due to people parking in their attached garage, closing the garage door, getting out of their cars and forgetting to turn off the engine. They ended up dead from carbon monoxide poisoning.
> 
> Perhaps this is their way of reducing the potential hazard?


Dah!


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

Make your wife get out and get the coffee for you? Go to a coffee place with a drive thru? Your kid must be a light sleeper. It’s never woken any of mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sldrsvw (Sep 30, 2004)

I have not found a solution, other than I leave the key with my wife 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah just leave the key in the car.
I believe it has something to do with proximity of key to car. 
But no as fas as I know there is no way to change that.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Just ask the dealer to reflash the ECU to post-recall setting...LOL.

These was a recall specifically to have this warning sound install.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

knedrgr said:


> Just ask the dealer to reflash the ECU to post-recall setting...LOL.
> 
> These was a recall specifically to have this warning sound install.


That recall was for keys left in the ignition and only applied for the Atlases that didn’t have the push to start. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LFG (May 30, 2019)

vbrad26 said:


> Yeah just leave the key in the car.
> I believe it has something to do with proximity of key to car.
> But no as fas as I know there is no way to change that.


It has nothing to do with the key being taken out of the car. The second you open the door, if the engine is running, it beeps. I, too, would love for a way to silence it. Oh well!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

obd eleven should have an app for the Atlas to disable this. I know the arteon did.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

LFG said:


> It has nothing to do with the key being taken out of the car. The second you open the door, if the engine is running, it beeps. I, too, would love for a way to silence it. Oh well!


And who accepts the liability for the potential CO deaths?


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

I was doing something with my car this weekend and trying to keep my sanity through the beeping....I miss my Audi where I click the center display up select button to acknowledge my driver door was open while ignition was on. 

Anyways, I think I figured it out with VCDS:

Module 17 Instruments: Security Access: 25327; IDE06588-Ignition active message: actuator: Change to "No Display" (was "Driver Door")


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

walksonair said:


> I was doing something with my car this weekend and trying to keep my sanity through the beeping....I miss my Audi where I click the center display up select button to acknowledge my driver door was open while ignition was on.
> 
> Anyways, I think I figured it out with VCDS:
> 
> Module 17 Instruments: Security Access: 25327; IDE06588-Ignition active message: actuator: Change to "No Display" (was "Driver Door")


Excellent! Is there an OBDEleven equivalent procedure?

🍺


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Is there an OBDEleven equivalent procedure?


Usually they're almost the same steps...YooToob shows someone w OBDEleven doing the same for his Golf which I believe shares a lot with the Atlas: 






🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺!


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Thank you for the link. I think I will look at disabling the noise, and have a quieter vehicle.  

🍺


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

Didn’t get any joy with VCDS on a 21.5. Anyone else try this and get it to work? That beep is super obnoxious.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

To do any changes with obd eleven on 2021 models you have to open hood before connecting obd devices to your Atlas
Try to do this when you use VCDS
I took this from Reihenmotor5 Atlas OBD Eleven files ( Thank you Reihenmotor5 for you posts)
*Ignition Warning Off Message/Beep (You must remember to shut off if you only turn on the Ignition) ✔

Control Unit 17
Security Access
Adaptation
Search for Ignition active message actuator
Old Value: trigger_on_dc_door
New Value: off*


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

Followed that to the letter and sadly still have beeps. The adaptation was accepted the new value was displayed back after rereading.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

anorine said:


> Followed that to the letter and sadly still have beeps. The adaptation was accepted the new value was displayed back after rereading.


Dids you open hood before conected your obd devices?


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

Zenia said:


> Dids you open hood before conected your obd devices?


Yep, fully open not just popped.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

anorine said:


> Yep, fully open not just popped.


I didn't change on mine but will try tonight just to see if it will work on mine cross sport 2021


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

I disabled it on mine and it worked partially. It didn't beep when the ignition was on but the engine still off. However, when I started the engine, it still beeps. 2019 SEL Premium


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

kocyk123 said:


> I disabled it on mine and it worked partially. It didn't beep when the ignition was on but the engine still off. However, when I started the engine, it still beeps. 2019 SEL Premium


Same here


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

I realized that I posted in the wrong thread. This post can be deleted


----------



## VolInGa (Jun 18, 2021)

GTINC said:


> 👍👍 But, the whiners have to whine.


Amazing what people are considering problems with cars today. A guy in the Arteon board was complaining because the folding mirrors open every time he unlocks the car rather than only when he starts the car to drive.


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

VolInGa said:


> Amazing what people are considering problems with cars today. A guy in the Arteon board was complaining because the folding mirrors open every time he unlocks the car rather than only when he starts the car to drive.


Oh man someone with a difference of opinion! Booooo!
If he wants to attempt to change it via code so be it. That’s the point of the forums, people helping others. You don’t have to agree with everyone’s choices or opinions. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## VolInGa (Jun 18, 2021)

anorine said:


> Oh man someone with a difference of opinion! Booooo!
> If he wants to attempt to change it via code so be it. That’s the point of the forums, people helping others. You don’t have to agree with everyone’s choices or opinions.


You completely missed the point. It’s amazing what we consider problems because there are so many “things” available on cars now.


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

VolInGa said:


> You completely missed the point. It’s amazing what we consider problems because there are so many “things” available on cars now.


That’s fair. The guy who said people are whiners basically set the tone for my reply. I just enjoy the community and mods here. 👍👍


----------

